# Small Coles hit n miss



## mnay (Apr 28, 2010)

I am just completing a small Coles hit n miss casting kit. Has anybody out there built one?
Can you tell me which direction it rotates?


----------



## jim hay (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking at the flywheel from the left side it turns clock wise Jim


----------



## jpaul (Apr 28, 2010)

I have often wondered if there was a preferred direction of rotation and then, why was that direction preferred?

Jim mentions a clockwise direction viewed from the left side and my gut, unqualified opinion, is that this direction favors the drive direction of appliances connected rearward of the engine. Then again, the appliance could be turned 180 degrees and its rotations would be reversed !

If you timed your engine to run counterclock-wise. would you be wrong?


----------



## mnay (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks Jim.
I am assuming that the left side view would be:
facing the left side, head end on the left, flywheels to the right
clockwise rotation.
sound right?

A fellow home shop machinist told me that it was standard in the old days to have the power stroke pushing the crankshaft down and towards the back. That would agree with what you are saying too.


----------



## jim hay (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi jpaul
   Most of the old hit and miss engines did rotate clockwise when viewing the left flywheel, however the Galloway 5hp engine when used on their saw rig turned the opposite way, Don't think the engine really cared, fwiw   Jim


----------



## mnay (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim,
Help me, I want to get it right and I am a little dense.
When you say left flywheel are you facing the head of the engine?


----------



## dparker (Apr 30, 2010)

Mnay: The old full sized flywheel engines that I have had anything to do with had the top of the flywheels rotate toward the rear (crankshaft end) of the engine. This made it possible for the operator to stand behind the engine and pull the flywheels toward himself to start the engine. Even the ones with a handle on the flywheel turned the same direction so you could crank with your right hand in a clockwise direction while holding the exhaust valve open to let the engine rotate without compression until it was rotating fast enough to let the flywheel carry it over and draw a charge to ignite when the exhaust valve was released.
The two model IC engines I have built also rotate this same direction. Being a right handed person this lets me tweak the carburetor while spinning the flywheel over with my right hand on the top and toward the back away from the engine and not run my fingers into the mechanism.
There are however, exceptions to every rule. I am assuming that this is a horizontal cylinder double flywheel engine.
I believe the answers you have been receiving are correct and most likely easier to understand than my attempt at a answer to your question.
Good Luck-----don


----------



## mnay (May 3, 2010)

Don,
thanks for taking the time to explain that. I have build several simple engines, but this is my first IC engine.  It is complete except the points set and muffler. I am close after many hours work. I am excited to hear it run.
thanks

Mike Nay


----------



## rudydubya (May 3, 2010)

Hey Mike, sure would like to see some pictures of that Coles model. Love those hit and missers.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## mnay (May 13, 2010)

I need to pick the brains of the experts again.
Where do I need to set the timing on the Hit and Miss?

I appreciate your suggestions.

I'm getting close!!!!!

Thanks Mike


----------



## bearcar1 (May 13, 2010)

th_wwp


 ;D
BC1
Jim


----------



## dparker (May 13, 2010)

Mnay: The timing should be set a little after top dead center. I have mine set almost at TDC but the engine fires strong and is somewhat jumpy, if I ever get around to re timing it I will retard it some more so to give a smother running engine. I also admit I should stretch the springs on the governor so it runs a little slower.
[youtube=425,350]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSCMQyLOpiQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FSCMQyLOpiQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
I run it on my battery charger because the 6 volt batteries sit so long they are dead when I want to show it.
Good Luck---don


----------



## mnay (May 14, 2010)

dparker,
thanks for the help. I don't have a lot of spare time to work on it, but I am getting there. Hope to have it running in the next few weeks.
Mike


----------



## mnay (May 20, 2010)

Almost done!!!!!


----------



## bearcar1 (May 20, 2010)

Deeelightful! I can't wait to see it running. Nice job. Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## mnay (May 24, 2010)

Still a few parts to dress it up, but complete enough to run!!!
It works. My first IC runner. 

View attachment MVI_7590.AVI


----------



## bearcar1 (May 24, 2010)

Nice runner Mnay, what did you use for the piston rings? CI or an o-ring arrangement? 

BC1
Jim


----------



## mnay (May 24, 2010)

I used cast iron. I didn't have much compression until they broke in just a little. But now I have to start it with a drill, too hard to spin by hand. I need to try the method in an earlier post, hold the exhaust valve open and then give it a spin.

Now to finish the details and make a decent display.

thanks for your interest and the help from the forum on rotation and timing.

Mike


----------



## slick95 (May 24, 2010)

Very Nice Mike :bow: :bow: :bow:

Congrats on a fine runner.

Jeff


----------



## mnay (Jun 2, 2010)

To All,
thanks for the encouragement. I can't wait to finish it up and start on a new project.
So many choices.....
Mike


----------



## Steve_Withnell (Oct 2, 2010)

What a wonderful engine - very nice!


----------



## cidrontmg (Oct 2, 2010)

Ain´t she sweet...  :bow:
What are you using for fuel/lubrication?


----------



## mnay (Oct 4, 2010)

It runs fine on gasoline, but I tried the coleman fuel with 10% wd-40 and it runs well and doesn't have the terrible stink of unburnt gasoline.

Mike


----------

